# Orijen vs TOTW vs Wolf wilderness



## Rita Barbosa

I am currently feeding my dogs with Royal Canin Maxi junior for the puppy and adult for the adults .

I was thinking in trying a differente feed without cereals. I have been checking the online store where I get the food for my dogs and want to know your opinion about these feed, please:

_Orijen_, _Taste of the wild_, _Purizon_ or _wolf of wilderness_

Thank you so much!


----------



## DogWalker

Howdy!

I am sure some of the great folks on here will chime in soon enough. In the meantime, you may want to do some searching within the forum on these brands ... there are many threads with excellent responses.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Hi Rita and Welcome!:welcome:

I assume you are not in the USA?

Royal Canin isn't a good food (IMO), it contains By-Products!

TOTW is made by the Diamond company.....another brand I would not use.

Purzion doesn't really reveal it's ingredients except for general items, so you don't know what else is in it.

From what I saw "Wolf Of The Wilderness" is a canned food in your country? Is that the proper name or are you asking about Blue Buffalo *Wilderness*?????

Out of those, I would choose the Orijen Grain Free *PUPPY *(not adult). BUT, if you choose Orijen, switch your pup over to the new food VERY slowly to avoid gut upset and diarrhea, which Orijen is known to do for some dogs.
Start out with 1/8th of a cup for one meal in the day and watch pups stool. If not loose for the rest of that day, on the next day, try the 1/8th of a cup in 2 meals for the day and watch stool......and so on. Proceed cautiously and if the stool gets loose, back off to previous amount that had no loose stool and hold there for a day or two until the pups system gets use to it, then increase a little and watch. This is called bowel tolerance. Orijen has a large meat % where the RC does not, so that is why some dogs get diarrhea, their gut just is not use to it.

Good luck!
Moms


----------



## voodoolamb

Hi!!! 

I support your decision to look for something other then the Royal Canin. I personally am not a fan, and for the price you can find food with MUCH better ingredients. 

I'm not familiar with the purizon and wolf of the wilderness - so I had to look the ingredients up. 

Orijen - Out of the ones you have chosen this is my favorite. It has a high meat content, uses a variety of proteins, and includes organ meats! I Like the mix of fruits and veggies they add. And the probiotics. However I am NOT a fan of lentils in dog food. 

Taste of the Wild - My partner feeds this to his shepherd. It has the second highest meat content on your list. I'm not crazy about the use of nightshades. I do like the use of probiotics though. I think this is one of the better choices when factoring in the cost of food.

Purizon - Seems very similar in quality to the TOTW. I like that it uses poultry fat instead of canola oil and seems to have a little more meat content. Same deal though - I do not like the use of potatos. I like some of the herbals in it though.

Wolf of the Wilderness - My last choice. Lowest meat content. I noticed that it uses St. john's wort in the formula. That is something to keep in mind if your dog every needs some type of medication. St. John's wort has a lot of interactions and makes some meds less effective. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Rita Barbosa

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi Rita and Welcome!:welcome:
> 
> I assume you are not in the USA?
> 
> Royal Canin isn't a good food (IMO), it contains By-Products!
> 
> TOTW is made by the Diamond company.....another brand I would not use.
> 
> Purzion doesn't really reveal it's ingredients except for general items, so you don't know what else is in it.
> 
> From what I saw "Wolf Of The Wilderness" is a canned food in your country? Is that the proper name or are you asking about Blue Buffalo *Wilderness*?????
> 
> Out of those, I would choose the Orijen Grain Free *PUPPY *(not adult). BUT, if you choose Orijen, switch your pup over to the new food VERY slowly to avoid gut upset and diarrhea, which Orijen is known to do for some dogs.
> Start out with 1/8th of a cup for one meal in the day and watch pups stool. If not loose for the rest of that day, on the next day, try the 1/8th of a cup in 2 meals for the day and watch stool......and so on. Proceed cautiously and if the stool gets loose, back off to previous amount that had no loose stool and hold there for a day or two until the pups system gets use to it, then increase a little and watch. This is called bowel tolerance. Orijen has a large meat % where the RC does not, so that is why some dogs get diarrhea, their gut just is not use to it.
> 
> Good luck!
> Moms



Hello!!  Thank you for the answer! No we live in Portugal, so perhaps we have diferent brands from you in the USA. Wolf of the wilderness also makes dry feed not only canned food.

I had a sneak preview of that intestinal problem concerning the protein in feed because I bought a small bag of TOTW for them to try and gave them just a little and 2 of my dogs had diarrhea. And I didn't even gave 1/4 of their usual feeding portion and I mixed it with their usual feed.

Once again, thank you for the answer.


----------



## Rita Barbosa

DogWalker said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I am sure some of the great folks on here will chime in soon enough. In the meantime, you may want to do some searching within the forum on these brands ... there are many threads with excellent responses.



Hello!!  Yes I have been reading the already posted question/answer about this subject but since I added some other bands I felt the need to make my own thread! Thank you for answering me


----------



## Rita Barbosa

voodoolamb said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> I support your decision to look for something other then the Royal Canin. I personally am not a fan, and for the price you can find food with MUCH better ingredients.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the purizon and wolf of the wilderness - so I had to look the ingredients up.
> 
> Orijen - Out of the ones you have chosen this is my favorite. It has a high meat content, uses a variety of proteins, and includes organ meats! I Like the mix of fruits and veggies they add. And the probiotics. However I am NOT a fan of lentils in dog food.
> 
> Taste of the Wild - My partner feeds this to his shepherd. It has the second highest meat content on your list. I'm not crazy about the use of nightshades. I do like the use of probiotics though. I think this is one of the better choices when factoring in the cost of food.
> 
> Purizon - Seems very similar in quality to the TOTW. I like that it uses poultry fat instead of canola oil and seems to have a little more meat content. Same deal though - I do not like the use of potatos. I like some of the herbals in it though.
> 
> Wolf of the Wilderness - My last choice. Lowest meat content. I noticed that it uses St. john's wort in the formula. That is something to keep in mind if your dog every needs some type of medication. St. John's wort has a lot of interactions and makes some meds less effective.
> 
> Good luck in your search!


Hello!  thank you for taking the time to answer me and taking the time to research the brands and study them! Thank you! So for you TOTW would be a better choice. I bought a small bag and I gave them to try and they loved it, but 2 of my dogs had diarrhea; so any introduction on feed I will have to do much slower than I did (I gave them like 1/4 of TOTW and the rest of RC).

I still have a whole bag of RC so perhaps now would be the time to buy the new feed to start to mix them.

Thank you once more. Have a great week!


----------



## Rita Barbosa

Thank you to all of you that took the time to answer me!


----------

